# Little Brevort Outing w/ Tourney



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

jkoszegi said:


> oh and iv ice fished in crocs before!!! i keep my shanty at no less then 85 degrees


About the same temp as your truck on the way back....I was dying in just my t-shirt, lol.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

THURSDAY CANT COME SOON ENOUGH!!


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> About the same temp as your truck on the way back....I was dying in just my t-shirt, lol.


 

I think he just wants to get guys to take their clothes off in there....


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Not sure if you guys are still a go for tomorrow. I will not be able to attend due to an injury. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make it now either, I have some vehicle issues that I want to make sure I have worked out before I drive any long distances.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Just got up here..can't wait to get out there..so you all on the lake!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is the tenative list so far...

FredBearYooper
Grizzlylaker10
Tjays
Robert Holmes
rico1391
Fish Fanatic Jr
Elsoworth24
jkoszegi

**UPDATE**
We will be heading to the bar in Moran after the outing...I figured since we have no shelter to cook in that that would be the better choice...I will make a call and see if I can reserve a part of the Bar to hand out prizes and such.

The Tournament will go like this...One or Two Man Teams..your choice...if you go two man your limit will be the same as the one man...The Limit is 8 gills and 8 of Mixed Crappie/Perch. 

​


----------



## jkoszegi (Oct 13, 2009)

not going to make it eather already down state i fished little brevort last week and it sucked to fish!


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

same sorry to bail so late on this tourny maybe when next semester begins.


----------



## Ryderr (Jul 22, 2010)

So. How did the tourny go?


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I won the Tournament...becuase I was the only one that showed up...gotta say I am really dissapointed...not one other member? Come on...glad I didn't Drive up here 4 hours just to fish with you guys..even the CO's stopped by to see how it was going..lol..Thanks for stopping and talking with me! It was nice talking to another human being!


----------



## Ryderr (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah well I guess thats how things go? How much ice was out there? Much catching going on? I drove by there on my way downstate and saw a few tracks headed out on the lake on Friday.


----------

